# Comet is almost big enough to come home



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Went to visit our Havanese puppy, Comet, yesterday at his breeder's house and was amazed at how much he has grown in the past 2 weeks!!

Here are 2 photos from when he was 4 weeks and then at 7 weeks:

Week 4:









Week 7:









We were happy to see that Comet was already using the pee pad without a hitch. He went from playing to running over to the pee pad, do his little circle thing and do his business (yay!).

The next 3 weeks will be a long wait


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...isn't he adorable!!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

he is so cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG he's so cute. Don't have IWAP yet though, still recovering with Timmy but I know it's only a matter of time. Longest wait ever though, been there done that. Rest up you're in for a long, but fun, ride!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful pics. I cant wait each week for my weekly dose of Ted pictures to come. Waiting is the hardest part. 25 days to go for me!


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> OMG he's so cute. Don't have IWAP yet though, still recovering with Timmy but I know it's only a matter of time. Longest wait ever though, been there done that. Rest up you're in for a long, but fun, ride!


Ok I have to ask - what is "IWAP"?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP=I want a puppy. Congrats on your new little furball. He is precious. Reminds me a lot of my Kodi as a pup.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

IWAP too!!! He is adorable! Lucky, lucky you!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Such a cute face, he looks so sweet.


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Very cute, looks like your wait is almost over. I'm at the very beginning of the waiting process, I have months ahead of me. Keep the pictures and updates coming, congratulations.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is a doll! Your son? is going to be the hardest during the wait. I can tell he is already in love with Comet


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect little pup!


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Suzi said:


> He is a doll! Your son? is going to be the hardest during the wait. I can tell he is already in love with Comet


Yes - my son can't wait. My wife and I have been reading up on how to raise a puppy and have started to setup the house with xpens, gates, etc. so he is getting pretty excited and can't wait to play with the new little puppy toys with Comet.

Yesterday we received the Kong extra small tennis balls from Amazon and they are SOOOO tiny - he can't wait to see what Comet does with them .


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Oh goodness, he is ridiculously cute. Love his color too!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW:whoo: what a great looking little guy, so beautiful


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a DOLL! Reminds me of Whimsy when she was that age!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Beautiful baby. May I ask who his breeder is?


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! Comet's breeder is Rose from Cubanitos Havanese in Hollywood, FL

http://www.cubanitoshavanese.com


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Comet is just wonderful, so cute and what a beautiful color.
I'll be looking forward to his coming !


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

Just got back from another visit with Comet and looks like next Saturday will be Comet's homecoming . Originally we were going to wait an extra week or 2 to help our son get used to the dogs more (he originally was intimidated by over-active dogs), but the breeder says she feels comfortable with us bringing him home at 9 weeks after observing how our son's intimidation has practically disappeared over the past 2 weeks. Guess all the visits to play with Comet and his siblings helped our son get used to all the lively puppies .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How exciting for you. Its great that your son was able to visit your pup at the breeders it will leave an impression for the rest of his life!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Wow, all that growing in 3 weeks. Maybe if we sat real still we could watch them grow right in front of our eyes.  Comet is so cute, and I love the name. I'm waiting for my little guy, too, so I know it's hard, but they will be with us before long! -- Eileen


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it is a good thing to get Comet sooner rather than later,as he will be less boisterous and your son will adjust to Comet as he grows,and probably not even notice if sometimes Comet becomes a little bouncy as puppies do.


----------

